# Chinese lathe tailstock fix



## Norppu (Sep 12, 2019)

I own, like many other home-gamers, a cheap chinese lathe.
In my case this particular lathe had a very sloppy tailstock. It did not repeat. Every time I loosened and/or moved it the darn thing moved readjuted itself randomly.
Turning random tapers instead of cylindrical parts was not my interpretation of lathe work.

So I tried to fix that thing. I also made some videos of that process, and uploaded those to YouTube.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL36nvYtPT3d7vxqBd5HwZCunZ46JqRPlM


----------

